

Show HN: Just starting... a new CMS called Barley - cdevroe
http://getbarley.com

======
cdevroe
If anyone has any questions about Barley I'll answer any of them that I can
here.

~~~
byoung2
Is it a hosted service? Or something I run on my server? What server
technology does it use?

~~~
phpfunk1
Currently it is hosted with an API that we are planning to open up at a later
date. Right now we want to control the experience until we work out any bugs
that may arise.

More options will be available after that which could include a variety of
things from installing on your server to just using the API to sync data.

